# New Year's Eve Skies



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 31, 2008)

Celestial Show Set for New Year's Eve - Yahoo! News (December 30, 2008)


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 31, 2008)

I've really been enjoying the planets for about two months.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 31, 2008)

It's a beautiful show tonight!


----------

